# home made Dr.Decker (Nightbreed) mask....



## Peter_Pipeher

last year i made "Baby face" from the movie Hills run Red....








this year im trying to make my own Dr.Decker mask from Nightbreed....This is my second time making my own Halloween costume, mainly because i really dont wanna pay 200 dollars for a DrDecker mask.... Im still in the process of making this so this isnt the finished mask, it needs more stitching,paint,and obviously the eyes.....







































and this is the actual latex mask that companies sell made to "look like" linen burlap...i think it runs for about 200 dollars


----------



## OMGDan

Love it. I keep meaning to be Decker every year but always change my mind. Mainly cause the price tag for them is stupid.


----------



## Peter_Pipeher

its really not as hard as it seems..i made the mask the same way they made it for the movie...the latex mask they sell is a price overkill..let me know if you ever need help making one..


----------



## Slowdance

I would love directions on how to make this! Please connect with me at [email protected]
Thanks!

Drew


----------



## denilehold

Love this first one. Thanks for share this, bro. I will try to make my own one, and then I will post it here.


----------



## Peter_Pipeher

here's the finished mask and costume....ill email u with the how to steps...


----------



## Peter_Pipeher




----------



## Dr. Herbert West

Dude!, you are my hero, please, not to hang off you, can I get the step by step on how you did this?, Is it stained with tea?, I think you said Linen burlap?, and stiffy, how many layers for the mask!, I am so impressed with your work!


----------



## Dr. Herbert West

OMG!, freaking awesome!, well done man!


----------



## Peter_Pipeher

Im gonna try my best to explain how to make this mask as best I can.This is my first ever try at making this mask, and second time ever making any mask, but here goes. I apologize ahead of time for any grammar errors and mispellings, I hate writing. Here are the steps to making it., First off, i looked for hours online trying to find what the original movie was was made of, and found someone said that the maker of the movie mask used linen burlap and simply used sticky adhesive on top of a regular latex headform. Seems like it makes sense because the aftermarket ones online really look nothing like the movie one does,simply because they are just latex made masks made to "look like" burlap...plus they range anywhere from 200 to 300 dollars...


Step 1. You will need scissors,quarter sized black buttons, white paint,paintbrush,3m spray adhesive (90 strength bought from home depot),linen burlap, which i believe is different than regular burlap because regular burlap has a bigger openings and the weave is much larger than linen burlap i think,not sure,the mask maker said "linen burlap" so thats what I bought.,(bought here http://www.onlinefabricstore.net/burlap/color-burlap/light-natural-burlap-.htm) a zipper, super glue GEL, eyelets (http://img.tootoo.com/mytootoo/uplo...5253_cbe28965587742bea93ee8447b750c8d.jpg)and and brown thread.A head mold, which can be any plain latex mask,I used an old Michael Myers mask i had laying around and just took its hair off, and head styrofoam wig stand, simply to place the mask over while you wrap.

Step 2. First you will need to place your latex mask which should be as plain as possible, without hair, accessories, etc. on the wig stand. If the mask is too big and wobbles around,you must stuff it with something to make the mask a tight fit over it because you want the mask as stretched out as possible.

Step 3. Cut the latex mask from the front section of the mouth all the way to where you want the zipper section to end, the area where you want the zipper to actually open.(I wish i had taken pics of this but its pretty simple). Then you will take your zipper and place it over the area you just cut on the mask, matching the cut with the zipper opening(keep the zipper closed as you do this).You will place super glue gel on the cloth part of the zipper and match it to where it meets the mask.









Step 4. You may use a softer glue than super glue gel if you would like, but remember it would have to hold the latex to cloth, the super glue tends to dry out a bit stiff but it still worked for me. Hold the zipper down for about 5 minutes, or just enough time to let it dry to be able to work with again.

Step 5. Now you will take your 3m spray 90 strength







and get ready to start spraying.Be sure to use some masking tape to the metal zipper part of the zipper and cover that section off, or your zipper will get all glued up and not be able to move.

Step 6.Be sure to have your mask on the wig stand stretched out enough to cover the entire are of the mask, if the mask is too big you can stuff it with cloth or newspaper to stretch it out ,if you notice in the picture it is very full and stretched.

Step 7. Make sure to use a big enough piece of burlap, i ordered 3 yards just incase. I began by spraying the entire mask with the spray, use plenty of spray on this because this determines how well your mask will hold its shape after drying. I gave it about 5 heavy coats. I dont like waiting too long for this to stiffen up because then the linen will not be workable. I gave it about a minute or 2.

Step 8. Start placing your linen DIRECTLY over the face of the mask first,trying to wrap off every section.Work the area around the nose to give it a "wrinkle" effect such as in the movie mask.(You can do this by simply pinching the material in places you want the wrinkles to be, till the adhesive begins to dry).







If I could go back and do this again I would definately have put more wrinkles on the face section of the mask to match it more like the movie, but this was my first time doing this mask, so maybe next time.Of course when you get to the forehead area and jawline area you will need to make cuts to the mask. I included this picture, so you guys can get an idea of where to cut the burlap material. Pretend the entire square is the linen and the red marks are where you make the cuts







.. If you see the movie mask it has these cuts as well. The purpose of these cuts is so there will be a better "wrap-around" the mask itself and no wrinkling. Make the cuts where the red lines are and meet the linen together, cutting off any excessive material just enough to have the linen meet up. It doesnt matter how precise you are as long as it covers the mask, later on when the mask is dry you will come back and put the stitching to make it seem as if those areas are stitched together. This is just superficial btw.

Step 9.







This is the mask done, but if you see the back, its plainly just wrapped all the way to the back section of the mask like this.

Step 10. If your latex mask isnt cut up the back you simply have to just make a cut as shown in the above picture.

Step 11. As you are laying and wrapping the linen on the mask, its a critical time to get the shape and look of the mask how you want it before the adhesive dries, The movie Dr decker mask has wrinkles on the nose section as if its being pulled towards the face, to achieve this you must pinch the sections of the nose until the adhesive dries to make a :wrinkling effect'









Step 12. Note: There will be wrinkles on parts of the mask, thats normal, the mask will not be completely smooth. At this time you have laid and wrapped your latex mask, you will wanna razor out the section where the zipper is, try to match the zipper opening with your slice as best you can and make a cut.Chances are the are where the zipper meets the burlap will need a bit of glue, so apply. Using super glue makes the "fake stitching" around the zipper kind of hard, so if you would like to use a softer drying glue you can.

Step 13. Now you will have to let the mask sit for awhile to make sure everything dries perfect. I left it overnight, although it seemed like overkill.

Step 14. Now you will have to work on the back section of the mask, to make it able to tie to the back. Chances are you will have to cut in a triangle section up the back of the mask because we all know these latex mask are made huge, but simply go by trial and error with a simple straight upward cut first, trimming material as you go along. When you have the right amount cut off the back you will simply be placing the eyelets








on each side of the back.

Step 15. Make holes for each eyelet to be placed and bam you are done. This was pretty simple.

Step 16. Once you get the right amount of latex cut off the back, you will have to actually put it on and tie it firmly on your face, making sure it fits well.Once you get the right fitment, we can go onto the next step.

Step 17. The next step is to put the buttons on the mask, I was amazed that i can actually see out of these buttons, i got the biggest buttons i could find, a bit larger than a quarter with 4 holes. If you still feel the holes are too small you can use a dremel and tiny drillbit to make them larger later.

Step 18. You will need another person for this step, place your mask on and you will clearly be able to see through the burlap, and have another person place the buttons over the section of your eyes, making sure to line up the button holes with you eye,find the best position for vision.Once you have found it simply have the person put a dab of super glue under the button and hold it onto the mask.(make sure to close your eyes during this, its a very delicate step)...Make sure you place the button as the 4 small holes in a position to where you can draw the white X later.









Step 19. Now that you have the buttons lined up and glued and the back done you can go onto the painting part. I did not use the teabag method, because ive heard that if you wet it or put chemicals on a tea bag dyed fabric it comes off. Im not sure of that so I just used paint to paint the mask when i was done.I used acrylic paint, and a sponge, simply dab the sponge in an umber color or any color you feel gives the 'dirty" used look andscuff the mask with the spong,you dont want dabs of paint because it will look fake and seem as if you just put paint on it, you want a faded look. Use a newspaper to dab off the extra paint off the sponge and use the little bit thats left on the sponge to tint your mask.

Step 20. Use brown thread to make the fake stitching on the areas of the mask you had cut earlier. This is just for effects so, you can simply put the stitching anywhere.Then the part i left for last, paint the white Xs on the buttons, and tadaaaaaa you are finished. I hope i didnt miss anything, and wished I would have taken more pics, but if you guys need any help, feel free to ask on here. Im sorry for any grammar errors and mispellings btw, I hate writing lol...


----------



## Peter_Pipeher

Im pretty sure I didnt spend no more than 50 bucks, not counting the old Myers mask i had.Which you can pick up any old "human head" latex mask for cheap anywhere. Sure beats those 2-300 dollar masks and much more authentic to the character


----------



## Dr. Herbert West

Dude, I ******* love you, I made one years back in high school using a pair of linen pants, I cut off the leg, and had my mom carefully sew it around my face, but this...this is godlike!
I love the guy making the latex masks, but this, this is hardcore as hell, you will put him outta buisness..well, I know what ima be doing for a while lol, still worried about painting it, how do you blend so well, it looks like dirty and sweated in?...acryllic modeling paint, thats not gloss?...


----------



## Dr. Herbert West

Also yes, much more true to Decker,... I remember the story (cabal) saying "it was a sewing box face"... I always invisioned it as a Rorschach type thing, since he was a psychiatrist.


----------



## Peter_Pipeher

the way I made it look like that is using acrylic paint of dark brownish colors, the way you do it with the sponge is the trick, your not so much "painting" the mask as much as you are "scuffing" paint on it, if that makes sense...kind of like have the sponge have the paint almost druied up and you just kind of scuff it on the linen, enough so you tint it and not just get globs of paint. Kind of adding a "haze' of tint to it, its hard to explain but i hope that helps


----------



## Peter_Pipeher

see how the sponge painting on this wall doesnt cover the wall completely, thats the look u want. even less than this actually, but u get the idea


----------



## Dr. Herbert West

Almost like a stippling(?) effect?, like a little water mixed with the paint, and very lightly dabbed, then smeared?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Very nicely done! Impressive detail work on this mask. (Welcome to the Forum, by the way.)


----------



## Dr. Herbert West

Nooooo my old Myers mask has turned into mush, it literally looks melted?! lol, soooo, any chance after Halloween you'd like to donate that to me?


----------



## Peter_Pipeher

i can sell it ...dont know about "donating it" lol


----------



## Dr. Herbert West

LOL, sadly I'm broke as hell with rent and car payments no $, otherwise I would have bought another Myers mask, I cant wrap my head around such a ****ty myer's mask costing $50 bucks at the Haloween store, Its not even the same one you and I had, they change like every year.. maybe after the holiday I can get one on the cheap  but thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## Dr. Herbert West

Still willing to take a donation, I work at Lamestop, I can get you some free codes LOL. But anyway, that mask is AMAZING!, I would be proud to display it with my other masks, I have a Jason by Justin Mabrey (sorry if i spelled it wrong) from Nightowl, and a Michael from CGP. I think?,...but that mask is TITS! cmon bro, hook me up.


----------



## Dr. Herbert West

Found a headform at a local halloween shop, Its a Larry from the 3 stooges! LMFAO...still want yours though, cmon give it up!.


----------



## Peter_Pipeher

Well I havean interested buyer after halloween.lol


----------



## Glockink

Sure does  VERY interested,


----------



## Dr. Herbert West

Hey, piss off, It's mine. how much are thinking? **** this guy, I want that mask, not just for a costume, but as a display piece.


----------



## Glockink

As do I, and I'm willing to PAY him for it. Not really the place to fight over something no one owns but him right now.


----------

